
Three Mysterious Philanthropists Fund Fourth-Largest U.S. Charity (2014) - deepnotderp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-08/three-mysterious-philanthropists-fund-fourth-largest-u-dot-s-dot-charity
======
tgs_int
I interviewed with TGS and two friends of mine work there. They're not "the
secret Renaissance Technologies." The only commonality between them is that
they're both successful quant hedge funds. They have completely different
origins and tend to hire researchers from different areas of science. You
might as well call Edgestream the secret RenTec since it also flies under the
radar and was founded by someone from Renaissance.

This is an editorialized title which isn't endorsed by the article's content.
Moreover it's from 2014. I'm not sure what sparked the sudden interest in
these companies on Hacker News this week, maybe it's the new book about Simons
and RenTec. But the article's pretty out of date and it doesn't give much
info.

Worth noting that TGS is also several times smaller than RenTec. They only
just passed 100 employees very recently. It's true they're secretive and they
like to hire academics. But that describes a large number of really good quant
shops. By design, you don't know who they are and they like it that way. Most
don't even have websites!

~~~
Inconel
If possible, I'd be interested if you could expand on your point regarding
RenTec and TGS hiring from completely different areas of science.

Speaking of Edgestream, are there any other successful funds started by RenTec
alum? I know of FQS and Merfin, I believe Merfin has been absorbed by
Edgestream at this point. Similarly, I asked this question in a prior thread
recently but are there any successful offshoots of Thorpe's Princeton/Newport
or TGS?

What are some smaller funds of high caliber that little is known about, if
you're willing to say?

------
ironyman
I was listening to an Ed Thorp interview and he hinted at TGS (though he
didn't name-drop).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NPSaHIPwb8&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NPSaHIPwb8&feature=youtu.be&t=2670)
(44:30 - 44:55)

------
ackbar03
Stories like these always add fire to the attractiveness of hedge funds, but I
keep wondering whether it's still possible to have such wild success in this
area these days. The field is so incredibly crowded now compared to a few
decades ago, and every finance kid with some decent Quant background probably
dreams of working in one

~~~
deepnotderp
A while back I met with a large number of quants for <very large and famous
quant fund>, if that's representative of the field, I can understand why
rentec, tgs etc. would dominate

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/YFG4Z](http://archive.is/YFG4Z)

------
deepnotderp
More: [https://news.efinancialcareers.com/us-en/172972/hedge-
fund-j...](https://news.efinancialcareers.com/us-en/172972/hedge-fund-job-
didnt-know-wanted-probably-cant-get)

------
colorincorrect
Im more curious as to how they were found: can not even the richest of persons
be completely secretive of their money?

~~~
pjc50
Secretive from whom? I'd kind of hope that as people get richer it gets harder
to hide vast sums from the tax authorities and the antiterrorism
investigators, but that appears not to be the case.

------
mikorym
p^2 - 1 = 24n [1]

[1]
[https://puzzles.nigelcoldwell.co.uk/fifteen.htm](https://puzzles.nigelcoldwell.co.uk/fifteen.htm)

